# Lrc



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Triple @ Canal w honor. Middle (R 2 L), left (R 2 L), flyer on right (L 2 R). Middle & flyer r almost in line. Left is all the way by tree line. Must send dog from mat.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Where is the amat being held Sat?


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Lee,

Do you have any updates on Derby?

Thanks


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Also, How Bad Is The Weather Down There?


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

From looking at the radar, the weather is very bad. Here in Richmond, it has been raining pretty hard all day long, and the radar looks the same for Elkton area.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Good luck Mike.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

I believe the amateur will be in the bowl. 
Wendy


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Open callbacks
1,5,7,9,12,14,16,18,19,21
22,23,24,25,27,30,33,36,39
40,41,46,52,53,54,55,56,62
63,64,65,66
32 back


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

lbbuckler said:


> Triple @ Canal w honor. Middle (R 2 L), left (R 2 L), flyer on right (L 2 R). Middle & flyer r almost in line. Left is all the way by tree line. Must send dog from mat.


Middle indented bird shot first, which made it really hard. The driving rain made it tough for a lot of the dogs.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Where's the bowl?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

lbbuckler said:


> Triple @ Canal w honor. Middle (R 2 L), left (R 2 L), flyer on right (L 2 R). Middle & flyer r almost in line. Left is all the way by tree line. Must send dog from mat.





moscowitz said:


> Where's the bowl?


Come into the canal and turn right


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

The bowl is on the north side of the C & D Canal. Enter off Chesapeake City Rd and turn right(west) at T. Keep right going west. Bowl is on your right.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

The bowl is a field @the canal
It should be signed from rebel ridge


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Qualifying is at rebel ridge. Open & amt @canal


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

amateur is a triple with 2 retired. 1st bird on left around 200 yds thrown angle back to the left against treeline.2nd middle bird thrown left to right out about 100 yds. Flyer is last bird shotright to left. All pheasants. Ground is wet and no wind. Dogs are not finding birds very well.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur needs wind! No scent with wet pheasants. Rebird in progress


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Nancy Sills won the derby with Tech. Congratulations!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Qualifying callbacks to lb:2,3,4,5,6,10,11,12,14,15,17,20,21,22,29,31,32


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks to WB, 1,5,9,19,24,25,30,36,39,53,55,56,62,63,65


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks to water marks: 5,24,30,36,39,53,56,63,65 and 1 other (one of Pleasant's dogs I believe).
Amateur callbacks to water blind: 9,10,12,20,22,24,25,30,35,39,40,42,46,47,53,56
Qualifying callbacks to water marks: 3,4,5,10,12,14,20,21,22,29,32


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Qualifying will start at 7:30 a.m. at Rebel Ridge. Amateur will start at 9:30 at Rebel Ridge.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't know any of the other placements, but I just got the news that my girl Misty (Yardley Labs Ms T-Maxx) won the qualifying, making her QAA! Thanks to Bill Thompson and Diane Twesten for working with her while my health kept me out of commission.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Does anyone have the rest of the "Q" placements?

john


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats Jeff!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

YardleyLabs said:


> I just got the news that my girl Misty (Yardley Labs Ms T-Maxx) won the qualifying, making her QAA! Thanks to Bill Thompson and Diane Twesten for working with her while my health kept me out of commission.


Yeah! Congrats Jeff and new QAA Misty on your WIN, that's great news! and Congrats to Bill and Diane at Blue Springs Kennel.


Barb


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Qualifying Results:
1st	Yardley Labs Ms T-Maxx *** O/John Goodwin	H/Bill Thompson
2nd	Racin' in the Rough O/HJenny Grasse	
3rd	Mt Ararat Busting Loose JH O/H Gabrielle Buck
4th	Tucquans One Tough Customer O/Susan Metka	H/George Metka
RJ	Canalsides Little Bit of Magic O/H Jeffrey Hart	
Jam	Mt Ararat LPK Gus SH CGC O/H Gabrielle Buck	
Jam	Surf'n Turf Hit The Sauce Jack MH CD O/H Joe Lescisko	
Jam	Black Magic's Return to Lender O/Wendy Buckler H/Newt Cropper


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Anyone have AM results?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur Results:
1st	Lake Countrys Cold Cash, Alvin Hatcher
2nd	Tucquan's Ode to Sweetness JH, Samantha Thompson
3rd	FC-AFC Fargo N. Dakota, M. Katie Gutermuth
4th	AFC Cropper's Get Sum, Newt Cropper
RJ	FC /AFC REBEL RIDGE'S DEVILS LUCK M.H., Jeff Lyons
Jam	Yellowjackets Racer, Nancy Sills
Jam	Blackwater Chesbay Tanner, Tim Carrion
Jam	Lake Countrys Mac Tiger, Alvin Hatcher
Jam	River's Edge Bay Pilot, Alex Abraham


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Sammie and Katie.


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 1st- #5 Diesel- Alan P (Qual. Nat'l) 2nd- #30 Skeeter- Alan P, 3rd-#1 Buddy- Alan P, 4th- #56-Cash-Alan P. Res. Jam #36 Newt Cropper Jam #53 Alan P


----------



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

Clean sweep for Alan! Way to go!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW!!! Way to go Alan!!!


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats Sammie and Sue.. Go Rammin Retrievers!


----------



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

Wayne Beck said:


> Congrats Sammie and Sue.. Go Rammin Retrievers!


AND Mindy & Mango!!! Good Job!


----------

